# room mates



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

So, what do you think? is it totally cheesy to call college room mates before school starts? I got their info a few days ago; names, addresses and phone numbers. I have two. They haven't called me yet and I am not one to make the first move  but I kind of like feeling people out before I'm thrown into a room with them for a year  I just feel kinda dumb calling people out of the blue, saying "Hi! You don't know me, but..."
So what do I do?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I went to college before you were born but I would call to introduce yourself and get to know each other before hand. Call on the pretence that you want to know what to bring so you don't double up on things like tv's,cooking appl., router,music,etc.
Have fun


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

They're probably feeling the same way  Just think of it as your first "networking" step -- you'll have a lot of that to do all through school and work, so you may as well start now! You might even find that you like it; at any rate, it will become easier the more you do it.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

If you want to call them and introduce yourself go right ahead.

I actually never called my college roommate. Just showed up...unpacked and basically ignored her. I had my schedule set up so that my classes were all in the evening since Im most awake during the night.

I never really saw her. Heck...Im not even sure I knew * what* she looked like. I really don't remember. :blush: I guess I didn't make a very good roommate. Although I did give her my refridgerator for free when I transferred back to New York.  Maybe I *was* a good roommate.  

Jodi


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Since when was a router something your brought with you to college?!? Times sure have changed 

Kuan


----------



## jill reichow (Mar 12, 2001)

Kate, I have two who are now in apts. in college. Both of them called their roommates before they got to school. With the limited amount of space that is available in the rooms, you do want to check to make sure that you don't get three fridges, three microwaves etc. It just takes a deep breath and a steady finger to push those little numbers on the phone! 

I would much rather start the year with someone that I have at least spoken to on the phone.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

I graduated from High School in June and was at college in July  (College program for EOP students). Yeah, I never did get a vacation.  So although I didnt call my roommate, I did call the friends I made at the EOP Orientation program.

We doubled up on things like Kuan and Panni suggested and coordinated cooking days. (Our dorm had a kitchen in the basement  ) One day it was Spanish food, the next Colombian etc. We even had a laundry coin bin so that everyone could afford to wash their clothes.

Im sure you *should * call your roommates now. Definately. Doubling up and knowing what everyone else was bringing made college life loads easier.  I do wish I had thought of bringing a router though.

Jodi


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

Humm..I'm not sure I even know what a router is...
There shouldn't be a problem with doubling up on things; only one microwave thingy is allowed per room, and it's something you rent when you get there, and I'm not bringing a TV, or a radio (much prefer a discman). I am wondering how ironing is going to work (do you get your own iron and board or is there an ironing room or something, LOL), and I also wonder about the room mates' ages and how many years they've been at college. I am in the "mostly upperclassmen" dorm even though I am a freshman. I guess they took into account that I am 23 years old. Thing is I don't know if they stuck me with other older freshmen, or actual upperclassmen.
Well anyway, thanks for everyone's input. Guess I have to suck it up! Hehe.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

KateW
I mentioned a router only because I bought my nephew one for college. It allows you and your room mates to purchase one computer line and you will all go through a router to access to the internet. Pooling will allow you all to get a fast service DSL etc.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

yeah Kate,

my router cost me 110 bux from staples....i also got a wireless network card for my laptop so i can access the internet from another floor. plus my printer etc is hooked up to it. if you pool that resource....internet access is cheap if everyone pays a portion of the fee.


----------

